# Taunustrails 2009 mit neuem Konzept



## wissefux (18. November 2008)

hallo zusammen 

für das jahr 2009 sind wir aufgrund größerer baulicher maßnahmen im bereich des eppsteiner bahnhofs dazu gezwungen, die schöne judenkopfrunde ausfallen zu lassen.

damit wir euch aber trotzdem auch im nächsten jahr ein schönes rennen bieten können, haben wir uns ein neues konzept überlegt :

gefahren wird nur auf der rossertrunde. einzelfahrer, 2er und 3er teams können starten.
eine runde wird ca. 15 km und ca. 470 hm haben. insgesamt sind 6 runden zu absolvieren (also gesamt ca. 90 km und ca. 2800 hm ) !

start und ziel wird das sportgelände am bienroth sein.

wir sind gespannt, wie das neue konzept bei euch ankommt und nehmen gerne noch anregungen für 2009 entgegen.


euer orga-team


----------



## mbernhardt (19. November 2008)

Na das nenn' ich mal wieder eine gute Nachricht. Endlich gibt es wieder eine längere Strecke bei den Taunustrails. Obwohl 6 Runden natürlich nicht so klasse sind. Könnt ihr die Rossertrunde nicht verlängern? Ganz früher war sie ja mal 20 km lang.

grüße

michael

PS.: und immer wieder reinschauen: 
http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (19. November 2008)

naja, die letzten beiden jahre fand ich streckentechnisch super. und hart genug wars auch - auch deutlich härter als so mancher langstreckenmarathon mit mehr höhenmetern. ob ich 6 mal im kreis fahren will, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht...

immerhn könnte man den drehwurm vermeiden, wenn man im team startet, dass ist also eine interessante option. was ich mir bei den kurzen runden bei einem hohen trailanteil schwierig vorstelle ist das überrunden von fahrern und den überlick zu behalten wer in welcher runde unterwegs ist...













... aber eigentlich ist es pflicht für fahrer aus der gegend rund um ffm, mainz und wiesbaden zu starten  - schon alleine um eins der wenigen rennen direkt in der umgebung zu unterstützen.


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2008)

wir müssen versuchen, für 3 unterschiedliche gruppen das rennen zu gestalten.

einsteiger fahren am besten im 3er team und hätten somit jeweils ca. 30 km und 900 hm zu bewältigen.

der klassische mittelstreckler sollte sich im 2 er team organisieren und würde somit je ca. 45 km und 1500 hm zu absolvieren haben.

die langstreckler können sich alleine die lichter bei ca. 90 km und 2900 hm ausschießen 

wir denken, dass wir mit der angepeilten streckenlänge für alle gruppen eine akzeptable streckenlänge erreichen.
natürlich können auch gemischte teams starten, in denen der stärkere fahrer eine oder zwei runden mehr fährt.

zum überblick behalten : es gibt zeitnahmesysteme, die das leisten können. idealerweise soll es im start/ziel bereich dann entsprechende anzeigen und moderation geben.

das überrunden dürfte nur an wenigen stellen zum problem werden. selbst die trails lassen größtenteils locker überholmanöver zu.


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich finde die Idee mal gar nicht so schlecht.  Mal was Neues machen. Alternativ ganz wegfallen lassen, ich meine hey, seid ihr irre! Zieht es durch, ich bin wieder dabei! 

Stefan


----------



## Adrenalino (20. November 2008)

Wenns wieder ne Langstrecke gibt und es terminlich passt dann bin ich auch wieder dabei! 
Fands damals echt ätzend daß die Langstrecke geopfert wurde.

Stimme mbernhardt zu, könntet ihr nicht die Rossertrunde verlängern? Aber wahrscheinlich gibts da wieder Zoff mit Gemeinde, Forstbehörde, Waldbesitzern usw....


----------



## specialized Man (20. November 2008)

Strecke verlängern oder ändern ist schwierig, wir haben einen Vertrag mit dem Forst. An den haben wir und auch das Forstamt sich zu halten.

Wenn wir einen Teil(in dem Fall den Judenkopfabschnitt) aufgrund von äußeren Randbedingungen weglassen müssen, ist das eine Sache. Die von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde, vom Forstamt und vom Naturpark Hochtaunus genehmigte Streckenführung zu ändern ist nicht so einfach. Und wenn es 2010 dann wieder wie 2008 sein soll, gehts wieder los.

Da gibt es nur jede Menge Diskussionen, die keiner der Beteiligten wirklich will.

Deswegen unser Ansatz das Beste draus machen

So ein Konzept hat ja schließlich auch alle Vorteile einer CC-Veranstaltung:

Wesentlich besser für Zuschauer, zumal der Kurs ja so ist, dass man an einigen Stellen ohnehin mehrfach passiert. 

Jetzt darf man den Wurzel-Uphill endlich öfters probieren, hoch zu fahren und da sind dann bestimmt einige Zuschauer vor Ort, die sich das nicht entgehen lassen wollen und für die entsprechende Mentale Unterstützung sorgen.

Für die pausierenden Teamfahrer eine kleine Massage, Verpflegung usw....
Werkstattzelt für die Pannen oder Nachbessern.

Was uns z.Z. noch fehlt, ist noch ein Bike-Hersteller, der seine Produkte für eine Testrunde(so ca. 13-15km) zu Verfügung stellt.

*Übrigens der Termin steht schon fest 23.08.2009*


----------



## Dr. Faust (20. November 2008)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass immer die 6 Runden zu absolvieren sind? Ich persönlich werde auf keinen Fall eine Langstrecke mit 6 Runden fahren und ich weiß nicht, ob sich Einsteiger in dem Maße organisieren wollen/können, dass sie Partner für ein 3er Team finden.
Extrem blöd mit der Baustelle, aber spontan finde ich den Lösungsvorschlag leider so gar nicht gut.


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2008)

du hast richtig verstanden. klar ist rundendrehen nicht das optimum. deshalb ja auch die 2er und 3er varianten, also eher cc-lastig.

zum sich organisieren könnte man sich noch im rahmen der anmeldung was einfallen lassen. muß sich ja nicht jeder zwangsläufig vor dem rennen kennen. ähnlich dem winterpokal hier im forum : dabei sein ist alles.
hauptsache, es muß keiner die 6 runden alleine runterreissen, es sei denn er/sie will es ausdrücklich so ...

was wäre deine alternative ?


----------



## Dr. Faust (20. November 2008)

Leider habe ich keine gute Alternative. Ich kenn mich in der Region auch nicht gut genug aus, um Streckenalternativen zu unterbreiten.
Vielleicht komplett umsatteln, Strecke noch kürzer (ist ja im Prinzip alles sternförmig in einem sehr kleinen Waldstück) und nur die absoluten Perlen nehmen und dann ein CC-Event?


----------



## worfo k. (20. November 2008)

Tolle Idee, die praktisch auch funktioniert wenn's auch nach der Zusammenlegung beider Leistungsklassen beim Fair-Trail-Behaviour der Vergangenheit bleibt. Es wird halt etwas mehr gegenseitige Rücksicht gefragt sein.



wissefux schrieb:


> zum überblick behalten : es gibt zeitnahmesysteme, die das leisten können. idealerweise soll es im start/ziel bereich dann entsprechende anzeigen und moderation geben.



Ich hab diesmal meinen Zeitnahmechip behalten, also gemietet. Werden die beim nächsten Mal auch einsetzbar sein bzw. zum gleichen Kurs eintauschbar sein?

Greetings,
Worfo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seasoner (20. November 2008)

Hallo an Alle. Ich bin Hobbyfahrer (ca. 800-1.000Hm je Tour auf 30-40km) und absolvierte dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal die Trails auf der Rossertrunde. Es war eine tolle Erfahrung, zumal ich die gesamte Zeit mit einem Freund gefahren bin. Wir konnten unser Tempo fahren und waren mit der Rossertrunde auch gut bedient. Wir waren im hinteren Drittel platziert denn Ankommen war das Ziel.
Was langweilig war, war die Strecke zweimal abzufahren. Gerade weil die Aufwärtstrecken ziemlich knackig waren und die Motivation deswegen beim zweiten Durchlauf schön nachgelassen hat. 
Wenn ich nun 2009 ständig im Kreis fahren soll, fehlt mir ein wenig die Spannung.  
Ich bin gespannt auf dieses neue Konzept, fände aber alles andere als einen Rundkurs besser. 
Mitfahren werde ich auf jeden Fall und hoffe auf eine technisch anspruchsvolle und schöne Strecke mit schönen Abfahrten.


----------



## powderJO (20. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> was wäre deine alternative ?



man könnte doch auch 2 und 4 runden als alternative für einzelstarter anbieten, die nicht die ganz lange runde fahren wollen  oder funktionert das aus zeitnahmegründen nicht?


----------



## bkleeberg (20. November 2008)

Hallo Wissefux,
Deine Idee finde ich klasse.
So können gute Fahrradfreunde mal ein ganz anders Teamerlebnis haben.
Wo hat man schon mal so eine Gelegenheit.


----------



## Seasoner (20. November 2008)

Super Vorschlag. Einzelfahrer oder Partner sollten auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit bekommen kürzere Distanzen fahren zu können. 
Ich wohne in Kelkheim und kenne mich hier in der Gegend recht gut aus. Die interessanten Wege sind meistens eng. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ein Pulk von 300 oder mehr Radlern auf ein und die selbe Strecke losstechen und sich dann auch noch ständig wieder begegnen, z.B. durch Überrundungen etc. dann kann die Alternative nur eine zweite Strecke sein. 
Wie wäre es denn am Kaisertempel hoch und dann quer durchs Geäst Richtung Gundelhardt bzw. Staufen als Zweitstrecke. Auf der Kaisertempelseite gibt es auch ganz ordentliche Anstiege und Abfahrten.


----------



## Härtner (20. November 2008)

dabei


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> man könnte doch auch 2 und 4 runden als alternative für einzelstarter anbieten, die nicht die ganz lange runde fahren wollen  oder funktionert das aus zeitnahmegründen nicht?



sicher eine überlegung wert. hängt aber auch davon ab, was die zeitnahme-firma an möglichkeiten bieten kann. stichwort : durchblick behalten



bkleeberg schrieb:


> Hallo Wissefux,
> Deine Idee finde ich klasse.
> So können gute Fahrradfreunde mal ein ganz anders Teamerlebnis haben.
> Wo hat man schon mal so eine Gelegenheit.



nicht wirklich meine idee. bedankt euch bei specialized man. ich versuch  nur euch das ganze schmackhaft zu machen, da wir keine andere möglichkeit im nächsten jahr haben werden 
gelegenheit für teamerlebnisse gibt es reichlich im 24 h - sektor. unser rennen muß sich aber auch aus diversen organisatorischen gründen zeitlich in grenzen halten. von daher peilen wir die üblichen marathon-endzeiten von ca. 5 -6 stunden ab start an.



Seasoner schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ein Pulk von 300 oder mehr Radlern auf ein und die selbe Strecke losstechen und sich dann auch noch ständig wieder begegnen, z.B. durch Überrundungen etc. dann kann die Alternative nur eine zweite Strecke sein.
> Wie wäre es denn am Kaisertempel hoch und dann quer durchs Geäst Richtung Gundelhardt bzw. Staufen als Zweitstrecke. Auf der Kaisertempelseite gibt es auch ganz ordentliche Anstiege und Abfahrten.



gestartet wird eventuell in blöcken mit kurzem zeitabstand. auch das ist noch final je nach zeitnahmefirma und endgültigem konzept zu entscheiden.

der staufen ist leider keine alternative, da wir vom forst zwei festgelegte strecken am rossert und am judenkopf genehmigt haben. in diesem rahmen müssen wir uns bewegen. selbst neue streckenteile in einem bereits genehmigten gebiet bekommen wir wohl nicht genehmigt, so dass wir aus der bekannten strecke etwas "basteln" müssen.



worfo k. schrieb:


> Ich hab diesmal meinen Zeitnahmechip behalten, also gemietet. Werden die beim nächsten Mal auch einsetzbar sein bzw. zum gleichen Kurs eintauschbar sein?
> Greetings,
> Worfo



wenn dieselbe firme die zeitnahme macht, wird das kein problem sein. aber das steht meines wissens noch nicht fest. wir haben aufgrund der diesjährigen situation etwas erhöhte anforderungen an die professionelle zeitnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wickerer (20. November 2008)

Aus dem Marathon wird so eher eine Mischung aus Cross-Country- und 24h-Rennen. Dafür gibt es sicherlich ein Publikum und ich drücke Euch ganz fest die Daumen, dass es ein Erfolg wird.

Mir persönlich ist die Rossert-Runde allerdings zu CC-lastig und nach meinem Geschmack war es die Judenkopfrunde, die die Taunustrails zum Marathon gemacht hat. Aber alles Jammern hilft ja nicht. Ihr hättet es Euch sicherlich auch anders gewünscht und macht jetzt das Beste draus. Dafür wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg.

Ich bin dann wieder dabei, wenn der Bahnhof umgebaut ist und werde bis dahin öfters mal auf Eurer Judenkopfrunde nach dem Rechten sehen...

Ciao,
Thomas


----------



## klabusterbeere (21. November 2008)

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut und freue mich schon auf 2009.
wenn ich fit bin starte ich als einzelfahrer, wenn nicht, dann im team.
lasst euch nur nicht von eurem vorhaben abbringen.


----------



## Wiegetritt (21. November 2008)

für diejenigen, die nicht als Einzelstarter alle 6 Runden alleine fahren wollen und Teampartner für 2-er oder 3-er Team suchen, könnte man einen eigenen Threat hier im Forum anlegen, den wir mit unserer TaunusTrails homepage verlinken.


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (27. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich als Freizeitfahrer, der nur im Taunus und Umgebung radelt und so auf ca. 5500 km dieses Jahr kommt ist jede veränderung eine herausforderung. Ich war die letzten Jahre dabei mit dem Ziel anzukommen.
Gefahren bin ich zwar immer nur kurz oder Mittelstrecke. Aber es war immer eine gute Veranstaltung. Wenn so kommen sollte wie die Jungs rund um den Wissefux, dann werde ich meine 2 oder drei Runden drehen. Der Rossert bietet einiges. Sicher für die Cracks unter euch wirde es langweilig werden.Aber ihr dürft auch nicht vergessen was das ganze für Arbeit macht. Und wie das so ist mit den Vereinen, es sind doch immer die gleichen die was machen. Also egal wie es ausgeht, ich bin wieder dabei !


----------



## kastel67 (29. November 2008)

Moin,

in welchem Rythmus wird bei den Teams eigentlich gewechselt? Kann man sich das aussuchen? 

Gruß k67


----------



## drivingghost (30. November 2008)

wie es auch am ende wird, ich bin dabei. fand das rennen dieses jahr wirklich sehr gelungen, gab nichts, was mir missfallen hat. (außer die platzierung...)


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> in welchem Rythmus wird bei den Teams eigentlich gewechselt? Kann man sich das aussuchen?
> 
> Gruß k67



wechseln soll ganz nach belieben stattfinden ...


----------



## Dicke Wade (30. November 2008)

also, ich finde es super. der einzelfahrer wird nicht erfreud sein, aber der rest wird auf seine kosten kommen. wenn sich noch einige cc spezialisten im team anmelden wird das doch super. für ein verein mit mehreren fahren wie uns ist das eine herausvorderung die wir gerne annehmen werden. mal was anderes als die MA und CC. so sehen uns unsere familienmitglieder öffter als nur am start. für zuschauer top. wünsche euch viele anmeldungen.
Berry


----------



## Toni172 (9. Dezember 2008)

wann ist der genaue Termin für 2009 ?


----------



## specialized Man (9. Dezember 2008)

23.08.2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saskia71 (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieses Jahr wollte ich dort mal mitfahren, aber immer im Kreis fahren macht mir leider keinen Spaß.


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Dezember 2008)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wollte ich dort mal mitfahren, aber immer im Kreis fahren macht mir leider keinen Spaß.



Naja, als im Kreis fahren würde ich es ja nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. So schlimm war es gar nicht.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (10. Dezember 2008)

Dafür gabs auf der Judenkopfrunde goile Trails. 
Da fahr ich sie gerne auch zweimal.


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2008)

Rusher schrieb:


> Dafür gabs auf der Judenkopfrunde goile Trails.
> Da fahr ich sie gerne auch zweimal.



der judenkopf wird im nächsten jahr nicht gefahren. uns bleibt für das rennen nur der rossert. aber auch da gibt es nette trails, die mann/frau auch sicher gerne mehrfach fährt


----------



## Wiegetritt (11. Dezember 2008)

Saskia71 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wollte ich dort mal mitfahren, aber immer im Kreis fahren macht mir leider keinen Spaß.



Also bei einer 15 - 20 km Runde im Rossertgebiet würde ich nicht unbedingt von "im Kreis fahren" sprechen wollen.


----------



## Poppei (25. Dezember 2008)

Bin dieses Jahr auch nach 2 Jahren Rennpause wieder dabei. Meine Meinung: Ich fahr auch 2-3mal die 20km Rossertrunde, wie 2003 noch.

Hauptsache: Keine Pause in 2009, holt das Optimum raus und dann gehts 2010 halt wieder auf der großen Runde rund.

Bis August


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (12. Januar 2009)

Es ist schon eine Kunst , an dem kleinen Hügel der sich Rossert nennt eine 15-20 km Runde rauszuschrauben. Und nach 5km glaubst du soweiso du bist in einem Großen Revier unterwegs.Und gemein ist die Sache dann auch noch. Soviel zum Thema im Kreis fahren. Erst mal mitfahren und dann meckern So dann biss zum 23.08.09


----------



## Wiegetritt (12. Januar 2009)

Den Ausführungen von "Firefighter-MTK" - denen ich nur zustimmen kann - nach zu urteilen kennt er die Tücken und Herausforderungen der Streckenabschnitte auf dem Rossert. Die Abwechslung auf diesem relativ kleinen Areal sind recht vielfältig und enthalten teils nette, teils kniffelige Trails ebenso wie bergab und vorallen bergauf, die genügend Körner abfordern. Selbst - oder gerade wenn - man die Runde mehrfach abfahren darf.


----------



## kastel67 (18. Januar 2009)

Moin,

lieber 6 Runden um den Rossert als 2 Runden durch den Kellerwald  Am Rossert ist immer was los.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo.wa (18. Januar 2009)

ich frag mich ob ich die wurzel passage bergauf jemals schaffe. irgendjemand der mit zeigen kann wie man da hoch fahren muss?
das letzt mal vor zwei jahren bin ich einfach seitlich umgekippt


----------



## Wiegetritt (18. Januar 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> ich frag mich ob ich die wurzel passage bergauf jemals schaffe. irgendjemand der mit zeigen kann wie man da hoch fahren muss?das letzt mal vor zwei jahren bin ich einfach seitlich umgekippt



1) es ist keine Schande, wenn man an diesem Stück absteigt und schiebt. (unter uns: vom Orga-Team kommen da auch einige nicht hoch )

2) diesen Abschnitt werden wir wohl NICHT in der Rossertrunde drin haben.


----------



## Jo.wa (18. Januar 2009)

das problem ist einfach das es recht peinlich ist unter den top ten rumzufahren und dann dort nicht hochzukommen, aber wenn es nicht dabei ist umso besser für mich


----------



## kastel67 (21. Januar 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> ich frag mich ob ich die wurzel passage bergauf jemals schaffe. irgendjemand der mit zeigen kann wie man da hoch fahren muss?
> das letzt mal vor zwei jahren bin ich einfach seitlich umgekippt



Ja, hier, ich!


----------



## Jo.wa (21. Januar 2009)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Ja, hier, ich!



na das du da mit deinem downhillbike drüberwalzen kannst war mir klar aber jetzt bist du fällig, sobald das wetter besser ist verschlepp ich dich mitm mtb in den schönen taunus


----------



## schalki (6. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Idee mit den 6 Runden ganz gut. Dadurch haben die Zuschauer mehr von dem Rennen. das dürfte auch die Motivation einiger Fahrer wieder pushen. Nebenbei ist die Rossertrunde (vorausgesetzt es ist die gleiche wie letztes Jahr) anspruchsvoll genug um sie durchaus mehrmals zu fahren. 
Eine weiterer guter Ansatz ist meiner Meinung nach, eine Liste der Fahrer aufzustellen, die sich für ein Team zur Verfügung stellen. Wie das Orga Team schon gesagt hat, muss man sich nicht zwangsläufig kennen. Ich denke, dass sich daraus verschiedene Teams zusammenstellen. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf den 23.08!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized Man (6. Februar 2009)

Der besagte Wurzel-Uphill ist drin  
aber aufgrund des Konzeptes habt Ihr ja einige Versuche Einzelfahrer genau 6......


----------



## Jo.wa (6. Februar 2009)

specialized Man schrieb:


> Der besagte Wurzel-Uphill ist drin
> aber aufgrund des Konzeptes habt Ihr ja einige Versuche Einzelfahrer genau 6......



oh man, kann man da net runterfahren? jetzt muss ich mir jemanden zum üben holen


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> oh man, kann man da net runterfahren? jetzt muss ich mir jemanden zum üben holen



also generell kann man den schon runterfahren 
aber als uphill ist die passage reizvoller und passt sich gut in die streckenführung ein.
einen technisch schwierigen uphill sollte es doch wenigstens geben


----------



## wap (17. Februar 2009)

wär ja auch mal was anderes die komplette Strecke falschrum zu fahrenIch denk beim Wurzel-Uphill auch JEDES mal: bergab ist viel schöner

Wie wär's, wenn ihr den Trail über die Burgstr. bis zum Bienroth in die Rossertrunde mit reinnehmt? Natürlich auch lieber bergab als berauf..

Ich muss aber noch stark überlegen, ob ich mir 2800hm am Stück gebe... Die Gefahr, dann total kaputt nach vier oder fünf Runden am Sportgelände auszusteigen ist recht hoch.

Grüße,
wap


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2009)

wap schrieb:


> wär ja auch mal was anderes die komplette Strecke falschrum zu fahrenIch denk beim Wurzel-Uphill auch JEDES mal: bergab ist viel schöner
> 
> Wie wär's, wenn ihr den Trail über die Burgstr. bis zum Bienroth in die Rossertrunde mit reinnehmt? Natürlich auch lieber bergab als berauf..



wenn wir euch komplett andersrum fahren lassen würden, würdet ihr einen anderen dann anstehenden uphill noch viel mehr verfluchen 

mit dem burgstraßentrail würden wir wieder die innenstadt in beschlag nehmen. wir müßten den ja auch irgendwie sinnvoll in eine runde integrieren ...


----------



## de Heddy (19. März 2009)

gudde,

wann beginnt die anmeldung und was ist jetzt mit den strecken ?

lg vom heddy


----------



## specialized Man (21. März 2009)

Hier schon mal der Flyer als PDF, da geht eigentlich alles daraus hervor. Die Homepage wird noch angepasst, wir gehen davon aus, dass die Anmeldung ab Mitte April offen sein wird.


----------



## de Heddy (22. März 2009)

Danke schön für die Info.

Wie oft muss der Schmerzberg gefahren werden ?

lg Heddy


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2009)

de Heddy schrieb:


> Wie oft muss der Schmerzberg gefahren werden ?



soweit ich weiß, gar nicht.
start und ziel sind oben am bienroth. eure schmerzen bekommt ihr wo anders


----------



## specialized Man (22. März 2009)

0x= garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de Heddy (24. März 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, gar nicht.
> start und ziel sind oben am bienroth. eure schmerzen bekommt ihr wo anders



taja was soll ich sagen , naja für mich gibt es keinen hügel der fiesser iss da er nicht nur scheiss steil iss neeee des aller beste iss wenn du wie ich mit deinem bike über hunnert kommst und die jungs mit 70 kilo mit bike an dir vorbei ziehen als würdest du stehen des iss des gemeine an dem ding,und des aller beste iss ja du kannst ja nicht gleich am ersten hügel absteigen ,deshalb so mitendrin iss des garnet so schlimm.

lg deheddy


----------



## Dive-Mouse (28. März 2009)

Hallo,

wir würden gerne als 2er-Team fahren. Ist es auch möglich, dass man gleichzeitig startet und jeder nur 3 Runden fährt oder ist es zwingend erforderlich, dass jeweils nur einer des Teams fährt und man sich dann ablösen muss?

Viele Grüße
Yasmin


----------



## Wiegetritt (28. März 2009)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir würden gerne als 2er-Team fahren. Ist es auch möglich, dass man gleichzeitig startet und jeder nur 3 Runden fährt oder ist es zwingend erforderlich, dass jeweils nur einer des Teams fährt und man sich dann ablösen muss?
> 
> ...



Hallo Yasmin,

dein Vorschlag, dass man als Team gleichzeitig fährt ist leider nicht möglich. Da Zeitnahme ist so organisiert, dass es einen Zeitnahmechip pro Team gibt und man die Gesamtzeit des Teams ermittelt - egal in welcher Reihenfolge die Teammitglieder fahren. Sorry!


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (18. April 2009)

Also ich werde mich mal anmelden, egal wie es ausgeht und wie weit ich komm.Auch mir fehlen Trainigskilometer und Höhenmeter bedingt durch den langen Winter.
Die Sache soll Spass machen und den werde ich wie in den vergangenen auch haben.
Wenn es net mer geht, was solls ! Dann gehn mer halt Nudeln essen. Wenn der Heddy mitfährt sind wir schon zu zweit.
Also Trainieren!


----------



## Danny23 (21. April 2009)

ich bin vor 2 Jahren zum biken gekommen und habe letztes Jahr die Taunustrails mit unter 02:05.00 absolviert, Kurzstrecke. Da leider mir jetzt es konditionell nicht möglich ist, die Gesamtstrecke mit einem guten Ergebnis als Einzelzeitfahrer abzuschließen, suche ich einen Verein und/oder 1 bis Mitstreiter ca. meines Levels. Aber auch gerne besser, denn ich bin sehr ehrgeizig mein Zeit zu verbessern. Meldet auch doch bei mir - ich würde es hassen, dieses Jahr nicht dabei sein zu können !!!
Viele Grüße
Danny


----------



## Danny23 (21. April 2009)

nachtrag: gerne stelle ich mich auch in den Dienst der Mannschaft und fahre nur eine oder 2 Runden...hauptsache wir lassen es als team krachen und es macht richtig fun  Danny (Als Basketballtrainer weiß ich, wie wichtig ein Team ist-also wartet nicht darauf,mich zu kontaktieren ;-)([email protected])


----------



## Taunusblicker (25. April 2009)

Hallo,
hatte mir auch überlegt, das erste Mal die TT mitzufahren, aber Kreise fahren macht keinen Spaß...  
Was hat eigentlich dazu geführt, die Mega-Strecke vom ersten Jahr (2005) nicht mehr weiter zu fahren ? Die fand ich richtig klasse (vor allem weil sie schon so lang vorher ausgeschildert war  ). Wie sieht es denn mit den offiziellen Radwanderwegen aus, könnte man die nicht abschnittsweise nutzen, wie das z.B. auch der Staufenbike-CTF macht ?  z.B. zwischen Lorsbach und Eppstein in der Kurve einen dieser Wege hoch. Oder ist das zu großer Heckmeck mit dem Förster vom Silberwald  ?


----------



## Wiegetritt (27. April 2009)

@ Taunusblicker: guckst du Beitrag #1 in diesem Thread, dann findest du die Antwort auf deine Fragen und bekommst wieder den Durchblick ;-)


----------



## Taunusblicker (28. April 2009)

@wiegetritt: kuckst Du selba  

a: Frage nach 2005 wird in diesem Fred nicht beantwortet 
b: um die Bahnhofsbaustelle zu umgehen und trotzdem auf den Judenkopf hochzukommen bzw. um generell (2010 ff.) den Judenkopfanteil wie 2005 wieder etwas auszubauen, weil da IMHO auch sehr schöne Trails sind stellte ich die Frage nach den Radwanderwegen. Da ich kein Bikeveranstalter bin, hab ich keine Ahnung, ob es da Unterschiede zwischen den genutzten Wegkategorien gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized Man (28. April 2009)

Hier ein paar Worte zur Frage der Streckenführung seit 2005.

Im Übergang von 2005 auf 2006 hat sich der Naturpark Hochtaunus und das Forstamt Königstein stärker in die alljährlich zu erteilende Genehmigung eingeschaltet und wollte die TT2006 nicht genehmigen. 
Dafür hatten die auch ihre Gründe. Die ständigen Querelen am Feldbergbereich zwischen MTB'lern und allen anderen machen eine Genehmigung für ein MTB-Rennen nicht gerade einfacher.

Offen gestanden, ohne die starke Unterstützung unseres Bürgermeisters und des ersten Beigeordneten des Main-Taunus-Kreises hätte es die TT 2006ff nicht gegeben.

Die Strecke von 2005 wurde in diesem Umfang nicht genehmigt und entsprechend reduziert. Nach den TT 2006 wurde dann in einem relativ langen Abstimmungsprozess die 5-jährige Genehmigung für die 2007 und 2008 gefahrene Streckenführung erteilt. Von dieser Streckenführung können wir vertragsmäßig nicht abweichen, sonst verlieren wir unsere Genehmigung.

Wir können also keine Veränderungen an der Strecke durchführen, das ist organisatorisch auch gar nicht so einfach, wie sich so ein Vorschlag im Thread formulieren lässt.

Was wir dieses Jahr machen, ist wie vorher schon beschrieben darin begründet, dass wir auf die Judenkopfrunde aufgrund der Baumaßnahmen am Eppsteiner Bahnhof nicht kommen. Deswegen nutzen wir den *genehmigten Streckenabschnitt *am Rossert und machen das Beste daraus. 

Wir müssen letztendlich auf die Teamwertung gehen, weil wir keine 800 Starter auf eine 15km-Rundkurs schicken können. Das würde im Idealfall auf einen Starter alle 19m kommen. Das wird unserer Meinung nach viel zu eng, ihr wollt ja fahren und nicht stehen.

Wir denken, die TT2009 sind sicher was anderes als bisher, aber das muss ja nichts schlechtes sein. Im Gegenteil, man solte sich immer wieder auf was neues einlassen.


----------



## Dicke Wade (29. April 2009)

wir wollten eigentlich mitfahren, aber 30 â¬ fÃ¼r 30 km in der  staffel ist uns zuviel. der einzelstarter bezahlt ja auch nur 30 â¬ fÃ¼r 90 km. kommen wir halt erst nÃ¤chstes jahr wieder. dem rest viel spaÃ.


----------



## specialized Man (30. April 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> wir wollten eigentlich mitfahren, aber 30  für 30 km in der  staffel ist uns zuviel. der einzelstarter bezahlt ja auch nur 30  für 90 km. kommen wir halt erst nächstes jahr wieder. dem rest viel spaß.



Wir können aus organisatorischen Gründen die Teilnehmerpreise nicht unterschiedlich machen.

Aber genau gesehen ist die Veranstaltung nicht teurer als letztes Jahr.

2008: Kurzstrecke 20,- Euro + 3 Euro Zeitnahme = 23 Euro
2009: 30 Euro einschl. BUFF(Wert 7,- Euro) und Zeitnahme entspricht 23 Euro ohne Guddi. 

Und wenn man/frau dann noch die Bertwertung schafft gibt es noch ein Buff..


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (2. Mai 2009)

So sind die Leute halt. Der eine will keine Runden fahren, dem anderen ist es zu teuer!
Aber endlos Geld ins Bike und die Klamotten stecken.
Ihr macht das beste draus und das ist gut so !
Ich finde es ist immer eine saubere und gute Veranstaltung gewesen.
Es ist halt alles nicht so einfach. In dem Kleinbürgerstaat Deutschland muß halt alles genehmigt werden, selbst die Genehmigung.

So, und jetzt trainiert.


----------



## mbernhardt (12. Juni 2009)

Liebe Leute, 
betrifft Klasseneinteilung: Ich habe gelesen, dass eine klasseneinteilung entfällt. Das ist für die Teams vielleicht OK. Nicht jedoch für die Einzelfahrer. Hier könnte man wirklich eine Altersklasseneinteilung vornehmen.

Was haltet ihr davon?

grüße

michael


----------



## specialized Man (12. Juni 2009)

Du hast recht, wir denken darüber nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbernhardt (16. Juni 2009)

Das finde ich gut. Dann werde ich garantiert (sofern Gesundheit in Ordnung) mitmachen. 

grüße

michael

PS.: Und immer wieder mal reinschauen: 
http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Die beste Renntermindatenbank!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Juni 2009)

.....danke für den Link!


----------



## specialized Man (17. Juni 2009)

Altersklassenwertung bei der Einzelwertung ist jetzt drin
Gruß
aus Eppstein


----------



## mbernhardt (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo specialized Man,

vielen Dank!! Finde ich klasse.
Wo ist die Klasseneinteilung denn veröffentlicht?

grüße

michael

PS.: Und immer wieder mal reinschauen:
http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Die beste Renntermindatenbank!!


----------



## specialized Man (18. Juni 2009)

siehe vorläufige Startliste in der Anmeldung


Gruß


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2009)

mmh... bock hätt ich ja schon,
aber bis dahin wohl keinen schalter zur hand...


----------



## mbernhardt (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo specialized Man,

sorry, dass ich nerve, aber aus der vorläufige Startliste in der Anmeldung geht leider nicht hervor, ab welchem Jahrgang man zu welcher Kategorie gehört. Die meisten Veranstalter haben immer eine eigene Klasseneinteilung und halten sich nicht an den BDR.

von Jahrgang bis Jahrgang Junioren
von Jahrgang bis Jahrgang Herren
von Jahrgang bis Jahrgang Senioren 1
von Jahrgang bis Jahrgang Senioren 2

Könntest du das bitte noch nachreichen?

Grüße michael


----------



## specialized Man (30. Juni 2009)

Senioren 3	1900	1959
Senioren 2	1960	1969
Senioren 1	1970	1979
Herren		1980	1990
Junioren		1991	

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## mbernhardt (1. Juli 2009)

cool, bin dabei.

grüße

michael


----------



## Danny23 (4. Juli 2009)

Hi, suche noch mind. einen Mitfahrer für mein Team !Meldet euch gerne jederzeit beim mir : [email protected] Sportliche Grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. August 2009)

leute, die deadline für die voranmeldung naht ...


----------



## Ailton (12. August 2009)

Die Starterliste sieht ja noch ziemlich leer aus. Haben sich wirklich erst so wenige Leute angemeldet oder werden die Listen nicht aktualisiert?


----------



## specialized Man (12. August 2009)

Die scheinen alle noch nicht endgültig zu wissen, mit wem sie im 2er oder 3er-Team fahren. Außerdem scheint die Wetterfrage bei vielen wichtiger zu sein als der Nachmeldezuschlag.


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. August 2009)

Jupp.... das wird´s sein!


----------



## Ailton (12. August 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass das Übergangskonzept und die Terminüberschneidung mit Rossbach viele Leute vom Start abhält. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es sinnvoller gewesen 4er- statt 3er-Teams anzubieten und die Distanz auf 60km und 4 Runden zu beschränken. Erfahrungsgemäß melden die meisten Leute doch eher für den Halbmarathon. Die 90km sind für viele einfach zu lang.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (17. August 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Transponderwechsel, wenn man als Team startet. Wird nach jeder Runde einfach nur die Zwischenzeit genommen und man muss sich mit der Transponderübergabe an seinen Team-Partner beeilen weil die Zeit weiterläuft, oder wird währenddessen die Zeit ganz angehalten? 

Grüße Yasmin


----------



## specialized Man (17. August 2009)

Die Zeit läuft natürlich weiter, also schnell wechseln


----------



## Poppei (18. August 2009)

An die 2/3er Teams:

Wechselt ihr nach jeder Runde durch und rollt locker weiter/ Rolle oder fahrt ihr durch ?


----------



## d_mase (19. August 2009)

Ich denke, wir werden uns vorher gut warmfahren wohl jede Runde wechseln. Der Kurs ist 15 Km lang. Ich denke, man braucht ne halbe Stunde ???? oder???? Keine Ahnung, so in dem Dreh wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d_mase (19. August 2009)

specialized Man schrieb:


> Wir müssen letztendlich auf die Teamwertung gehen, weil wir keine 800 Starter auf eine 15km-Rundkurs schicken können. Das würde im Idealfall auf einen Starter alle 19m kommen. Das wird unserer Meinung nach viel zu eng, ihr wollt ja fahren und nicht stehen.
> 
> Wir denken, die TT2009 sind sicher was anderes als bisher, aber das muss ja nichts schlechtes sein. Im Gegenteil, man solte sich immer wieder auf was neues einlassen.



Ich verstehe das Gejammer gar nicht. Mir gefällt dieses Konzept total gut und ich freu mich schon richtig auf Sonntag.
Das macht bestimmt riesig Spaß und man kann es mal im Team gemeinsam krachen lassen. Besser als immer allein x Kilometer abzuspulen.


----------



## pseudosportler (19. August 2009)

d_mase schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir werden uns vorher gut warmfahren wohl jede Runde wechseln. Der Kurs ist 15 Km lang. Ich denke, man braucht ne halbe Stunde ???? oder???? Keine Ahnung, so in dem Dreh wahrscheinlich.



Da eine Runde ca. 15km und ca. 470hm haben soll, ist 30min schon arg niederig angesetzt, ich beziehe mich da mal auf die Zeiten vom 24h Rennen in Duisburg, ca. 7 km 77hm eine Runde und eine richtig schnelle Runde.
Da gab es bei den schnellsten Teams ca. 14:30 -15:00min Rundenzeiten, da es in Eppstein mehr Höhenmeter und hoffentlich mehr MTB-Strecke giebt werden sich die Rundenzeiten wohl auch für die schnellsten ehr richtung 40min + gehen, da die Jungs in Du schon Richtig schnell waren.

Ich denke mal das ich mit meinen Teamkolegen nach jeder Runde wechsel, wierd dann in etwa so wie 3 Runden in Duisburg oder ein Hobby-CC-Rennnen von der Fahrzeit.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## d_mase (19. August 2009)

Ja, stimmt, du hast recht.
Ne halbe Stunde würde ja ein 30er Schnitt bedeuten.

Vermutlich geht es in Richtung 40/45 Minuten


----------



## padres-team (19. August 2009)

Der Sieger (Mattias Ball) letztes Jahr bei 2 Runden plus Start in der Stadt unten ist einen Schnitt von 22,34 gefahren.
Schnitt zw. 19 - 21 ist schon sehr gut auf dieser Strecke


----------



## Wiegetritt (20. August 2009)

wir vom Orga-Team sind die Runde bereits mehrfach abgefahren und Zeiten unter 45 min erfordern schon ein großes Maß an Kondition. Unterschätzt die Strecke nicht. Rein die Daten an km und hm lassen eine Runde "läppisch" wirken, was m.E. nicht der Fall ist!


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2009)

übrigens : beste wetteraussichten für sonntag 

das berühmte zick-zack profil killt jeden schnitt, denn es kostet wesentlich mehr kraft als lange anstiege und ebenso lange abfahrten.
auf unserem kurs gibts kaum erhohlung für die immer müder werdenden beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (20. August 2009)

Daher ja auch ein 2 Team und jede Runde wechseln, das hat in Duisburg auch ganz gut gepasst, Tags über 2 Runden ca.34 min und Nachts 3 Runden ca. 51 min, nur sind am So die Pausen kürzer, sollte aber passen.

Wie ist den so die Reifen empfelung der Ortskundigen, ich habe zur Zeit vorn RoRo und hinten RaRa drauf, denke mal das sollte passen oder ?


Bis So in Eppstein, pseudosportler.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (20. August 2009)

Dann ist aber die Sollzeit um 15:00 Uhr recht knapp bemessen, das bedeutet, dass man pro Runde maximal 55 Minuten Zeit hat. Ich bin letztes Jahr die Kurzstrecke gefahren und habe einen Schnitt von 14,49 geschafft. Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile konditionell und technisch um einiges fitter. Man wird sehen, ich laß mich überraschen. Freuen tun wir uns auf alle Fälle.


----------



## pseudosportler (20. August 2009)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Dann ist aber die Sollzeit um 15:00 Uhr recht knapp bemessen, das bedeutet, dass man pro Runde maximal 55 Minuten Zeit hat. Ich bin letztes Jahr die Kurzstrecke gefahren und habe einen Schnitt von 14,49 geschafft. Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile konditionell und technisch um einiges fitter. Man wird sehen, ich laß mich überraschen. Freuen tun wir uns auf alle Fälle.



Da steht doch 15 Uhr einfahrt für die letzte Runde, dann hast du 66 Minuten pro Runde Zeit für die ersten 5, die letzte darf dann auch was länger dauern .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Dive-Mouse (21. August 2009)

ahhh...wer lesen kann...
Das hört sich doch schon anders an  Danke

Grüße
Yasmin


----------



## pseudosportler (21. August 2009)

Für Nachbarinnen gerne, wäre sonst wirklich etwas eng bemessen gewesen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Wer ist denn am Sonntag dabei? Und hat wer geplant da irgendwie ein Pavillion oder ähnliches auf zu bauen?

Wir haben uns spontan nix geplant aber wenn es diese "Stückchen Gras" gibt könnte mann unsere Fläche ja mit "anbauen" und dann würden wir nicht alleine so rumhocken. Wir haben selber nix mit, aber vielleicht könnten wir unseren "Raum" beisteuern damit einer von Euch mit uns zusammen dann mehr Platz hat? Eure 4x4 meter + unsere 4x4 meter = 8x4 meter...?

Verstanden?  ...ich nicht!


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2009)

Ailton schrieb:


> Die Starterliste sieht ja noch ziemlich leer aus. Haben sich wirklich erst so wenige Leute angemeldet oder werden die Listen nicht aktualisiert?



eigentlich schade, wenn so wenig teilnehmen würden. überlege gerade doch trotz meines krankheitsbedingten traingsrückstands doch hinzufahren - alleine schon um die teilnehmerzahl etwas zu erhöhen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. August 2009)

Keiner hier der uns vielleicht ein schattiges Plätzchen zwischen den Runden bieten kann?

War kein Pavillion auf zu treiben.


----------



## pseudosportler (22. August 2009)

Müsste das zwar erst mit meinen Teamkollegen besprechen, aber wen die Sonne so richtig brutzelt hat er wohl auch nichts dagegen wen ihr euch kurz in den Satten zu uns setzt, zumindest du bist ja schließlich ein IDRT Kollege .
Wir werden wohl so gegen 8-8:30 vor Ort sein, müssten dann noch vor Ort mit der Rennleitung abklären das wir zusammen campieren wollen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (22. August 2009)

Aus sicherer Quelle habe ich erfahren das der Teamkollege die gleich Idee hatte und es auch besser finden zu zweit auf den Wechsel zuwarten!

Also willkommen unter unserem Pavillion

MfG Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. August 2009)

*grins* ...dann bis morgen.


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (22. August 2009)

Aber nicht den Stuhl vergessen!

Fährt du mit dem Kimpel zusammen??


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. August 2009)

Ich? Kimpel?  ...sagt mir nix.

Ich fahr mit Willy!


----------



## pseudosportler (22. August 2009)

Tobi_Tobsen schrieb:


> Aber nicht den Stuhl vergessen!



Werde wohl meine Liege mit einpacken, da kann man wenigstens die alten Knochen mal hochlegen .
Ich habe gerade noch ne kurze Testfahrt gemacht, irgendwie sind meine Beine von Di immer noch etwas müde, hoffe das es morgen halbwegs geht.
Wen ich ja nicht fahren müsste würde ich es mit den selben Vorabend Training wie in Du Probieren .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2009)

na leute, was is los  alle noch platt 

kleine kritik meinerseits, da ich dieses jahr mal wieder selbst gefahren bin :
als ich ins ziel kam, war die verpflegung schon abgebaut. 
ok, ich hätte schneller fahren sollen. aber ich denke, dass nach mir noch einige auf der strecke waren und das auch der letzte teilnehmer noch ein recht auf zielverpflegung hat 

ansonsten alles prima 

sorry noch mal an meine orga-kollegen, dass ich mich in diesem jahr wirklich wenig einbringen konnte


----------



## BackfireLX (24. August 2009)

Moin...
zur Strecke braucht man glaube nichtsmehr zu sagen. Einfach genial. Hätte nicht gedacht, das 6 Runden so schmerzhaft werden können 
Zielverpflegung hat mir auch gefehlt.
Bisschen blöd war, dass die konischen Flaschen kaum in meinen Flaschenhalter gepasst haben. Hätte da noch nen anderen mitnehmen sollen.

ansonsten alles prima


----------



## Wiegetritt (24. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> kleine kritik meinerseits, da ich dieses jahr mal wieder selbst gefahren bin : als ich ins ziel kam, war die verpflegung schon abgebaut.



Einspruch! Abgebaut war lediglich die Streckenverpflegung (= Iso-Getränk / Wasser / Riegel / Banane). Was ja auch nachvollziehbar ist, wenn der letzte Fahrer in ide letzte Runde aufgebrochen ist.

Die Zielverpflegung (= Kuchen + Kaffee / Nudeln / Bratwurst / Getränkestand) war noch lange offen! 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (24. August 2009)

Ich wollte mich für die super Veranstalltung bedanken.
Sehr schöne Strecke! Da macht auch das Runden fahren nix aus!
Gute Verpflegung während und auch nach dem Rennen.
Kein Stress auf der Strecke mit dem Mitfahren.

Nur die Trinkflachen sind nicht so der Hit!
Die konischen Flachen haben nicht richtig gepasst und die anderen haben schnell den "Kopf" verloren 

Nächstes Jahr komme ich gerne wieder zu euch!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2009)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> Die Zielverpflegung (= Kuchen + Kaffee / Nudeln / Bratwurst / Getränkestand) war noch lange offen!



meinst du den normalen zahlungspflichtigen getränkestand (da wußte keiner was von zielverpflegung) oder gabs da noch was anderes, was ich im delerium nicht entdeckt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (24. August 2009)

Tobi_Tobsen schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Nächstes Jahr komme ich gerne wieder zu euch!
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Was ich gleich mal als Anlass nehme meine Frage ganz offiziell zu formulieren.

2010? Wieder als Staffelrennen oder dann, wenn Bhf wieder "befahrbar" ist, als normaler Marathon wie die letzten Jahre? Weis man da schon was?

Ansonsten, von uns auch dickes Lob. Strecke, Orga, Verpflegung, Sanis  ,...alles super! 

Wir kommen auch wieder!

Und, auch wenn es nach dem Rennen etwas Chaotisch abging bei uns, vielen Dank an die freundliche Pavillionunterstützung. Beim nächsten Treffen gibt es ein Dank-Bierchen danach! 

Stefan


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2009)

insgesamt eine echt schÃ¶ne veranstaltung â und das sage ich als eigentlicher runden-rennen-hasser. aber die strecke war so abwechslungsreich, das keine langweile aufkam. ich finde sogar, der veranstalter sollte sich Ã¼berlegen, das konzept beizubehalten. die mischung aus startmÃ¶glichkieten fÃ¼r einzelfahrer und teams gibt es ja so auÃerhalb von richtigen langstreckenrennen (also so was wie 12 und 24 stundenrennen) kaum. 
auch wie immer prima war die athmo im start/ziel-bereich - irgendwie gemÃ¼tlich und chillig. es kann eben ein vorteil sein, wenn ein rennen nicht so Ã¼berlaufen ist...

einziger kritikpunkt: fÃ¼r 35 euro (30 wenn man frÃ¼her dran war als ich) erwarte ich eigentlich eine kostenlose zielverpflegung. das preis- leistungsverhÃ¤ltnis  entwickelt sich bei den taunustrails leider ein wenig in die falsche richtung.  ich finde selbstverstÃ¤ndlich, dass der veranstalter nicht nur die unkosten reinholen muss, sondern auch was verdienen will - ganz klar. ich erwarte also kein rennen zum schnÃ¤ppchenpreis  â aber wenn man sich preismÃ¤Ãig fast auf frammersbach-niveau bewegt, teurer ist als ischgl und vergleichbar ist mit zum beispiel rhens sollte doch zumindest eine kostenlose zielÃ¶verpflegung drin sein...


----------



## d_mase (24. August 2009)

immer dieses Gejammer um die Startgebühren.
Ich fand 30 Euro incl 2 Buffs (wenn man die Bergwertung geschafft hat) vollkommen ok. Es gibt mittlerweile wenige Veranstaltungen in oder unter dieser Preisklasse.

Ich fand es eine tolle Veranstaltung. Ich glaube außer Neustadt gibt es auch kein Rennen mit besseren Trails.


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2009)

mit gejammer hat das nix zu tun, sondern die kritik ergibt sich einfach aus dem vergleich: 

rhens: 20 euro inkl. kostenlosem frühstück + kostenloser zielverpflegung
frammersbach: 45 euro inkl. nudelparty und kostenloser zielverpflegung + trikot
ischgl iron bike: 32 euro inkl nudelparty und zielverpflegung
tegernsee: 36 euro inkl nudelparty und kostenloser zielverpflegung

usw...

aber die leise kritik auch nicht falsch verstehen: es war definitiv eine super veranstaltung und die strecke ist eigentlich eh' unbezahlbar - da hast du 100%ig recht.


----------



## Ialocin (24. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> mit gejammer hat das nix zu tun, sondern die kritik ergibt sich einfach aus dem vergleich:
> 
> rhens: 20 euro inkl. kostenlosem frühstück + kostenloser zielverpflegung
> frammersbach: 45 euro inkl. nudelparty und kostenloser zielverpflegung + trikot
> ...


Vielleicht ist es aber auch immer ein wenig davon abhängig, was die Sponsoren noch oben drauf tun. Bei 108 Teilnehmern bei den Trails dieses Jahr hatte man ja nicht grade ein Riesenbudget zur Verfügung. Umso mehr kann man den Organisatoren nur großen Respekt aussprechen und sich einfach nur für die gelungene Veranstaltung bedanken. Einziger Kritikpunkt lag bei mir: In der zweiten Hälfte der zweiten Runde und die komplette dritte Runde hatte ich mit Beinkrämpfen zu kämpfen. In der zweiten Runde bin in der Bergwertung direkt umgefallen, da meine Beine nicht mehr wollten, und lag da erst mal auf dem Rücken. Der Rest ging dann nur noch im Schongang. Meine Partnerin im 2er-Mix war da wesentlich besser unterwegs. So hat es zumindest noch für den dritten Platz gereicht.
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!


----------



## pseudosportler (24. August 2009)

Besserwissermodus an "Teilnehmer waren es schon ein paar mehr, Laut Sportident 206, 39 Einzel, 40 2er Teams und 29 3er Teams." Besserwissermodus aus 

Ich fand es auch ne klasse Veranstaltung, Wetter war fast zu gut wobei es auf der Strecke noch ging da fast komplett im Wald, Verpflegung OK, Strecke ganz nett und die relaxte Stimmung auf und neben der Strecke .
Wen es nicht so anstrengend gewesen wäre hätte man fast nicht gemerkt das man bei einem Rennen ist .
Ich find den Ablauf so wie er dieses Jahr war OK, ist mal was anderes im Team als immer nur für sich kämpfen, so ist man noch motivierter.
Könnte mir vorstellen dort noch mal zu fahren.

Danke an alle Helfer für den schönen Sonntag.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (24. August 2009)

Wieder Super Veranstaltung, wenn man bedenkt, dass es eigentlich nur eine Übergangslösung sein sollte. 
Seit 2005 bei dem Heimrennen mal wieder aufm Podium.
Mein Kritikpunkt und Verbesserung: Mindestens bei der Siegerehrung Namen erwähnen, lediglich jemand von der Presse wollte unsere Namen haben. 

Bergwertung könnte man auch weglassen. Buffverteilung für Bergwertung vor der Siegerehrung schien nicht nur für die Orga lästig. Außerdem kommt da ja eh jeder 2te hoch.

Bitte, lasst es eine Fortsetzung in 2010 geben.
Kooperation mit TV Lorsbach, Jugendfeuerwehr usw... Muss doch irgendwie möglich sein.

Danke an die TSG


----------



## Ialocin (24. August 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Besserwissermodus an "Teilnehmer waren es schon ein paar mehr, Laut Sportident 206, 39 Einzel, 40 2er Teams und 29 3er Teams." Besserwissermodus aus


Stimmt natürlich
Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## specialized Man (24. August 2009)

Hallo Leute

vielen Dank schon mal für das dicke Lob, das tut unseren erschöpften Köpfen und Körpern heute doppelt gut, vor allem wenn man gerade aus dem Wald vom Aufräumen kommt.

Zunächst mal Orga-Antworten auf konkrete Punkte später was grundsätzliches für die Zukunft



wissefux schrieb:


> als ich ins ziel kam, war die verpflegung schon abgebaut.
> (



Unser Fehler, die Helfer von der Verpflegung baten gegen 16:00 intensiv darum abbauen zu dürfen, weil jetzt die ganze Zeit keiner mehr gekommen wäre. Die Zielverpflegung für die Teilnehmer auf der Strecke hatte ich in diesem Moment offengestanden vergessen sorry.

_Mindestens bei der Siegerehrung Namen erwähnen, lediglich jemand von der Presse wollte unsere Namen haben. _

Einige Teams waren wohl schlichtweg zu faul, überhaupt Teilnehmernamen anzugeben. Wir hatten ca. 3 Wochen vor dem Rennen allen daraufhin eine entsprechende Mail geschickt. Darauf ist nicht viel passiert. Dann haben wir uns entschieden nur den Teamnamen zu nennen. Die von der Presse ist übrigens die Pressesprecherin des Vereins!

_Bergwertung könnte man auch weglassen. Buffverteilung für Bergwertung vor der Siegerehrung schien nicht nur für die Orga lästig. Außerdem kommt da ja eh jeder 2te hoch._

Sehen wir nicht so, wir hatten den Eindruck das hatte die Veranstaltung zusätzlich belebt und im Vorfeld zu intensiven Diskussionen geführt. Lästig war für uns höchstens, dass die Hälfte der Aufgerufenen nicht mehr da war. Aber wir hatten nicht den Eindruck, dass die Buffs keiner wollte.
Jeder Zweite hat es meiner Meinung nach nicht geschafft, jedenfalls ist auf den gedrehten Videos anderes zu sehen.

rhens: 20 euro inkl. kostenlosem frühstück + kostenloser zielverpflegung
frammersbach: 45 euro inkl. nudelparty und kostenloser zielverpflegung + trikot
ischgl iron bike: 32 euro inkl nudelparty und zielverpflegung
tegernsee: 36 euro inkl nudelparty und kostenloser zielverpflegung

Zu den o.g. Preisen empfehle ich einen Blick auf die jeweiligen Sponsorenliste. Bei unserer Kalkulation wäre ein geringerer Preis nicht drin gewesen. Gut, hätten wir mit der entgültigen Teilnehmerzahl von 206 gerechnet, dann hätten wir keine 1000 Buffs gekauft (die Frage nach dem nächsten Guddi hat sich damit wahrscheinlich erledigt..), das hatten wir im Februar aber nicht so eingeschätzt.

Was bei den o.g. Rennen zu bedenken ist, einerseits sind das riesige Veranstaltungen was die Herstellungskosten(z.B. Pastaparty) relativiert und zweitens stehen dahinter Regionen, die ein massivstes Interesse an dem Stattfinden haben und von dem Beigeschäft (Übernachtung.....) leben. 
Das alles ist bei uns nicht gegeben, unsere beiden Sponsoren sind dabei, weil sie mit dem Herzen drinhängen und sicher nicht aus anderen Gründen. Andere Sponsoren sind auch wiederum schwer zu finden, weil es nun mal eine kleine Veranstaltung ist, Geld rückt z. Zt. ohnehin keiner freiwillig raus.

Jetzt zum Kernproblem unserer Veranstaltung und somit zum Blick in die Zukunft. Es gibt mittlerweile kein Orga-Team mehr, war ohnehin nie besonders groß! Wenn ich mich umdrehe steht da meine Frau, wenn die sich umdreht ist da auf die nächsten Meter keiner mehr. W. (Name von der Red. nicht verfälscht..) hat sich zwar an Samstag und Sonntag den A... aufgerissen, sonst hat auch er kaum Zeit. Die Rundmail nach freiwilligen "Abflatterern" gab fast gar keine positive Rückmeldungen, nicht mal Absagen, dazu könnte o.g. W. auch viele Zeilen posten. Der Rest von unseren MTB-Freunden kann sich für die TT nicht mehr begeistern, allenfalls als Teilnehmer. Das will ich denen nicht immer vorwerfen,
aber wenn du am Sonntag Abend um 20:00 Uhr immer noch Pylone einsammelst, Zelte abbaust, und Mülltonnen durch die Gegend schiebst da machste dir halt so deine Gedanken....

Wir haben mit der TSG zwar einen groß erscheinenden Verein. Aber wie wohl schon einigen aufgefallen sein dürfte, bietet die TSG gar keine MTB-Abteilung an. Das liegt daran, dass in der TSG keiner an MTB ausreichend für eine entsprechende Abteilung interessiert ist. Das ergibt folgende Situation. Willige in der Anzahl begrenzte Helfer am Tag der Veranstaltung! Alles was vorher passiert, hängt an den o.g. Personen. Bei einigen der o.g. Veranstaltungen leisten diese Arbeit übrigens professionelle Event-Agenturen. 

Jetzt steht aus unserer Sicht erstmal eine Pause an.

Keine Frage, Ideen gibt es genug, z.B. ein MTB-Festival (Fr. Bergzeitfahren, Sa. CC, So. Marathon in dem diesjährigen Konzept)..

Aber Ideen zu haben ist das Eine..., die Umsetzung ist was ganz Anderes.

Jetzt aber nicht falsch verstehen, es hat uns super Spaß gemacht, vor allem wegen den tollen Teilnehmern/innen und wir freuen uns auf die 8. TT (wann auch immer die stattfinden werden...)


----------



## Dive-Mouse (24. August 2009)

Poppei schrieb:


> Bergwertung könnte man auch weglassen. Buffverteilung für Bergwertung vor der Siegerehrung schien nicht nur für die Orga lästig. Außerdem kommt da ja eh jeder 2te hoch.



Ich fand die Idee mit der Bergwertung klasse. Da wir im 2er Team gefahren sind, hatte ich drei Versuche und in der letzten Runde habe ich es endlich geschafft. Fuer mich und bestimmt fuer viele Andere war die Bergwertung sicher eine Herausforderung. 

Ganz viel Lob an die Orga fuer dieses schoene Event. Naechstes Jahr sind wir mit Sicherheit wieder dabei. 

viele Gruesse
Yasmin vom Team Black Forest


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. August 2009)

specialized Man schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.....



Oha, harte Worte. Solche Einsichten hat man als Teilnehmer leider nicht und man sieht alles irgendwie als selbstverständlich.

Seis drum, großes Lob nochmal und wir hoffen auf eine weiterführung der TT.


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2009)

für die region frankfurt / taunus wäre es echt super schade, wenn es nicht weiterginge mit den taunustrails. deshalb wünsche ich euch, dass ihr im nächsten jahr die unterstützung bekommt, die die veranstaltung verdient. die strecke ist einmalig und auch die ideen für das nächste jahr hören sich doch schon super an...


----------



## fresh (25. August 2009)

Großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Ganz tolle, supergranatenmäßige, absolut spaßige Strecke und wunderbare Stimmung!! Vielen vielen Dank, es hat riesen Spaß gemacht!!


----------



## mbernhardt (27. August 2009)

Liebes Orga-Team,
ich schließe mich der Lobeshymnen an . Ich fand die diesjährigen TT wirklich ausgesprochen Klasse. Vor allem für die Zuschauer: Wir kamen insgesamt 12 mal an den Zuschauern vorbei (6 mal beim hochfahren und 6 mal beim herunterfahren kurz vor Start und Ziel). Und 6 mal die Runde zu fahren fand ich auch nicht so schlecht. Sie ist für einen Marathon recht anspruchsvoll und da kommt definitv keine lange Weile auf.
Ich finde es wirklich schade, wenn der einzige MTB-Marathon im Taunus keine Zukunft hat. Aber die Auflagen des Forstamts und vor allem die Region scheinen kein Interesse an dessen Fortführung zu haben. Wirklich schade....

grüße

michael

Und immer wieder einschauen:
http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/


----------



## specialized Man (27. August 2009)

mbernhardt schrieb:


> Liebes Orga-Team,
> 
> ...
> Ich finde es wirklich schade, wenn der einzige MTB-Marathon im Taunus keine Zukunft hat. Aber die Auflagen des Forstamts und vor allem die Region scheinen kein Interesse an dessen Fortführung zu haben. Wirklich schade....
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, wir haben einen Vertrag mit dem Forstamt Königstein und und bekommen von dort keine Schwierigkeiten gemacht! Im Gegenteil unser Förster vor Ort hilft sogar beim Präparieren/Räumen der Strecke.

Der Grund für die schlechte Zukunft der TT liegt in der mangelnden Bereitschaft sich unserem ORGA-Team tatkräftig anzuschließen!

Das ist zum Heulen....


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2009)

specialized Man schrieb:


> Der Grund für die schlechte Zukunft der TT liegt in der mangelnden Bereitschaft sich unserem ORGA-Team tatkräftig anzuschließen!
> 
> Das ist zum Heulen....



jetzt will ich doch noch mal aus meiner sicht was dazu beitragen. kann aber natürlich nur für mich und meine situation sprechen ...

die bereitschaft war und ist bei mir auf jeden fall da. im letzten jahr konnte ich mir 4 arbeitstage frei nehmen, die ich auch für die strecke am judenkopf brauchte. dazu kamen natürlich noch das wochenende. also insgesamt 6 tage im einsatz.
das war schon heftig. aber alles freiwillig und gerne !
dennoch wollte ich den einsatz im nächsten jahr reduzieren, da man durchaus auch mit familiären konflikten zu kämpfen hat ... jeder will halt irgendwie sein recht ...
im diesen jahr ergab sich durch das geänderte konzept ("meine" judenkopfrunde fiel weg) für mich die möglichkeit, den einsatz deutlich zu reduzieren. es kam sogar soweit, dass ich selbst mal wieder an den start gegangen bin.
dennoch hatte ich meine bereitschaft zur mitarbeit an der strecke signalisiert. allerdings kamen mir persönlich dann ausgerechnet am rennwochenende noch handwerker dazwischen, auf die ich schon seit wochen wartete ...
trotzdem hab ich es noch geschafft, streckenteile abzufahren und zu kontrollieren, sowie einen teil in sportplatznähe mit auszuflattern ...

leider hat es dieses jahr arbeitsmäßig nicht hingehauen, mal den ein oder anderen tag rund um das rennen frei zu nehmen. so konnte ich mich nicht mal bei den aufräumarbeiten auf der strecke beteiligen.
am renntag nach dem rennen ging rein physisch nix mehr. wer mitgefahren ist, kann das sicher nachvollziehen ...

das alles nur mal so als einblick eines freiwilligen orga-helfers, der im diesen jahr einfach nicht die zeit hatte.
die meisten anderen sind hier im forum gar nicht vertreten, aber ich denke, jeder von ihnen hatte seine gründe ...

aus orga-sicht bleibt für mich festzustellen, dass das diesjährige konzept sich durchaus bewährt hat. den teilnehmern hats gefallen und organisatorisch ist die kompakte rossert-runde wesentlich leichter zu bewerkstelligen, als die weitläufige judenkopfrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (28. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> aus orga-sicht bleibt für mich festzustellen, dass das diesjährige konzept sich durchaus bewährt hat. den teilnehmern hats gefallen und organisatorisch ist die kompakte rossert-runde wesentlich leichter zu bewerkstelligen, als die weitläufige judenkopfrunde.



wie gesagt: ich hasse runden rennen eigentlich - schon die zweite runde in frammersbach wurde mir zu langweilig. die taunustrails aber haben spaß gemacht - und das sogar 6 runden lang. das es zusätzlich die möglichkeit gibt in teams zu starten könnte  glaube ich in zukunft zum großen plus dieser veranstaltung werden. und was michael geschrieben hat ist auch richtig: für die zuschauer und betreuer war es ebenfalls schön. also: weitermachen bitte.


----------



## Wiegetritt (28. August 2009)

Das Lob freut uns doch sehr.

Jetzt wollen wir das Ganze erst einmal verdauen und dann schauen wir mal, ob sich in Anbetracht des generellen Zuspruchs zu TT im Allgemeinen und sogar zum Rundenkonzept im Speziellen nicht doch ein neues Orga-Team für TT 2010 finden lässt.

Weitere Ideen gibt es viele ... Daran soll es sicher nicht scheitern.

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich denn das eine oder andere Forumsmitglied aus der Region vorstellen könnte, einen aktiven Part in einer TT Orga 2010 zu übernehmen. Schließlich ist es nicht so, dass man als Orgamitglied definitiv am Renntag nicht aktiv dabeisein kann. Vieles ist vor und nach dem eigentlichen Rennen zu tun.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2009)

mach doch mal einen unterstützung gesucht-thread in den beiden lokalforen auf, die es betrifft. da lesen wesentlich mehr mit glaube ich. ich könnte mir btw schon vorstellen zu helfen - bei so sachen wir strecke abflattern oder nach dem rennen abfahren und zeugs einsammeln etc z.b. lässt sich ja unter umständen auch prima ins training einbauen


----------



## blackbike__ (28. August 2009)

jepp, auch von mir nochmal: ich fände es super super schade, wenn es die taunustrails nächste jahr nicht mehr gäbe. strecke und atmosphäre sind einfach genial und gerade auch das konzept als teamrennen find ich absolut klasse.

und mithilfe bei der orga kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, vorher oder hinterher, am renntag selbst möcht ich gerne beim rennen am start stehen.

gruß, mecki


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2009)

nur für den fall, dass es noch niemand gemerkt hat  : seit freitag sind die bilder online 

http://www.fotoagentur-friese.de/cms/pages/kunden-galerie/taunustrails-2009.php


----------



## wap (31. August 2009)

die Fotos sind dieses Jahr aber sehr gut geworden!!


----------



## Ialocin (1. September 2009)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob man die Bilder auch in digitaler Form bekommt? 5,-  für ein 10x15 Papierbild finde ich ein bisschen happig. Oder habe ich da im Bestellvorgang etwas übersehen?


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. September 2009)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob man die Bilder auch in digitaler Form bekommt? 5,-  für ein 10x15 Papierbild finde ich ein bisschen happig. Oder habe ich da im Bestellvorgang etwas übersehen?



Nein, nur in papierform. 

Digital... Antwort: "Können ja einscannen und dann abspeichern!"


----------



## pseudosportler (2. September 2009)

Du brauchst doch die Fotos nicht, hattest doch dein eigenes Fototeam dabei .
Ich finde es auch krass was die so haben wollen, da sag ich nö Danke, da investiere ich das Geld lieber in Teile fürs Bike, macht viel mehr Spaß als Fotos anzuschauen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (2. September 2009)




----------



## specialized Man (20. November 2009)

Gestern ist die Entscheidung gefallen,
es wird am *22.8.2010* wieder eine Auflage der TT geben.

Es hat sich ein neues Orga-Team gefunden. Zunächst allen erstmal vielen Dank für die zwischenzeitliche Aufmunterung und das Angebot der Hilfe.

Brauchen können wir in jedem Fall gute Geister, welche bei der Verbreitung der Flyer und Plakate helfen können. Vor allem im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Wer also Lust hat sich hier zu beteiligen einfach Mail an [email protected]

Was wird es 2010 geben?

Aufgrund der überwiegend positiven Resonanz auf das ausgeführte Konzept und weil die Tunnelbaustelle am Bahnhof jetzt bald beginnt werden wir 2010 ebenfalls dieses System beibehalten(müssen).
Wenn die Teilnehmerzahlen gering bleiben sollten dann ist das eben so.
Denen die da waren hat es wohl gefallen. Vielleicht spricht sich das ja auch rum.

Aber wir werden eine begrenzte Anzahl von Einzelstartern auch für 30 und 60 km zulassen, wieviele genau werden wir noch ausknobeln.

Ebenfalls überlegen wir für Jugendliche am Samstag den 21.8. ein CC-Rennen anzubieten, dieses findet auf einem 5km Rundkurs (Auszug aus der TT-Strecke) statt.

Wir werden versuchen, Eure Anregungen für die nächste Veranstaltung aufzunehmen, z.B. nur digitale Fotos im Download, nicht zu frühes Abbauen der Verpflegung so dass diese auch als Zielverpflegung noch in Anspruch genommen werden kann.

Wenn Ihr noch Ideen mit einbringen wollt her damit. Aber bitte nicht immer wieder andere Streckenoptionen (über Staufen oder Richtung Feldberg ..) diskutieren, das ist sinnlos weil wir eine vertragliche Regelung bez. der Strecke haben.

Bis vielleicht bis zum 22.8.


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. November 2009)

Klasse, glückwunsch! Wir sind wieder dabei!


----------



## Poppei (21. November 2009)

Sehr gute Nachrichten. Wir sind auch wieder dabei ! Danke !!!
Also haben wir nun wirklich 2 super Veranstaltungen im Taunus.
1. Taunustrails Eppstein
2. www.idstein24.de


----------



## specialized Man (22. November 2009)

Hab nochmal nachgefragt, wer digitale Bilder haben möchte bitte Email an 

[email protected]


----------

